
Ask HN: Do you have Covid-19? - hn_throwaway_99
I&#x27;m just curious to hear from people who have been confirmed to have Covid-19, and what is has been like for you personally (e.g. your symptoms, family, etc.)
======
mattbgates
No, nor do I know anyone who does, however, I do have a few friends who are
nurses in the New York / New Jersey area who are quite busy. I can't say if
they have come into contact with anyone directly, but it seems like they
likely would.

I have also been taking strict measures myself, having only gone out about 3-4
times in the past 3 months and covered my mouth with a cloth-like mask to
cover my respiratory holes. Once I return home, I immediately wash my hands.
Then I proceed to put the groceries away. And then I re-wash my hands. I've
never touched door hands and always have used my shirt. So the two missing
items not wiped down are: car door handle and steering wheel. Make sure you
get those!

As I've heard, the way most people are being infected is mainly through family
and touching their face. The virus just needs to get close enough to get
sucked into a nostril. So making yourself aware, with your mask on, is a good
way to not touch your face in public.

When you arrive home, as long as you wash your hands for 20 seconds -- feel
the oil of the soap on you hands, once you feel that lube, you can rinse off,
and touch your face all you want, as long as you don't start touching items
from outside the home that you brought in indiscriminately and touch your
face. If done by accident, likely not a big deal.

I also know a great deal of people who are NOT doing very well mentally in
self-quarantine isolation.

~~~
jetti
"I've never touched door hands and always have used my shirt. "

I haven't been able to find any data showing how long Sars-CoV-2 can live on
fabric but that could be one vector of potential infection, though it is
probably incredibly unlikely.

~~~
mattbgates
Definitely have to make it a habit not to wipe your face with places you used
to open the door, which is why you scratch your face -- if you can't wash your
hands -- with the inside of your shirt.

------
akg_67
[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19positive/](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19positive/)

The above subreddit has lot of posts from people with Covid19 all over the
world

~~~
himlion
I think these kinds of subreddits show the power of reddit. I don't know
anywhere else a very specific community like this could get traction so fast.

------
zeristor
I was inspired by this post to set up a HN poll, someone who knows how polls
work may do a better one.

------
highhedgehog
no but i know 3 people that have it (friends, and parents of friends)

